# IPv6 Konfig-Chaos!



## Rurdo (22. Juni 2014)

Moin Leute!

Kurzes Setup: 
Kabelanschluss bei UPC Wien (150/15Mbit) 
UPC - Ubee Modem/Router 
Asus AC66U welcher für alle Geräte als Einstiegspunkt ins Netzwerk/Internet per Wlan zuständig ist

Diverse Geräte die per Wlan verbunden werden. KEINE Lanverbindungen (möglich).

Also, letzte nacht wurde auf IPv6 umgestellt. Dabei meinte UPC auch gleich den Bridge Modus, Portforwarding und viele weitere Hilfreiche Informationen u. Einstellungen ausblenden zu müssen!! 
Somit hab ich jetzt einen normalen UPC-Router welcher per LAN (Buchse 1) in den WAN Port des Asus Routers geht. 

Bis jetzt war es so konfiguriert dass das UPC-Modem nur als Bridge diente und DHCP und den restlichen Kram alles der Asus erledigt. 

Wenn ich jetzt aber den DHCP im UPC-Modem Ausschalte (obwohl der DHCP server im Asus läuft), bekomm ich keine Internetverbindung? 
Ausser dem DHCP Server muss ich ja auf dem Ubee teil nichtsmehr umstellen um es einfach so als Modem zu missbrauchen? 


Zusätzlich zu meinem Modemproblem muss ich ja im Router IPv6 Konfigurieren. 
Leider gibt es zig möglichkeiten, und der UPC support war leider absolut unfähig mir auch nur irgendeine meiner Fragen richtig zu beantworten. 
Kennt sich jemand mit soetwas aus und würde sich denn bitte bitte per PN melden?  

Mfg


----------



## cdo (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo,


wohne in 1020 / UPC Fiber Power Ultra und habe noch kein IPv6, kann also selber noch nicht austesten. Haber aber ein ähnliches Setup 
(Die UPC-Modem-Kästen kann man wirklich vergessen, jeder vernünftige Mensch hat ohnehin einen anderen Router dahinter).
Aber soweit ich mich mit IPv6 schon beschäftigt habe (was eher wenig ist), gibt es da keinen DHCP mehr (?), sondern dafür Stateless Address Autoconfiguration, somit müßte man den DHCP auf dem UPC-Kasten und dem Asus ausschalten? Natürlich nur sofern du reines, natives IPv6 hast und wirklich kein IPv4 mehr, was ich mir bei UPC/Chello irgenwie nicht vorstellen kann. Die Burschen sind ja so modern, dass sie sogar schon darüber nachdenken, vielleicht in den nächsten 10-15 Jahren, POP3 durch IMAP zu ersetzen.


----------



## Rurdo (22. Juni 2014)

Also im IPv6 Bereich des Asus' kann ich dhcp zwar einschalten, er bezieht aber nicht automatisch ne IP bzw kommts nicht bis zum Router..
Ne ich bekomm schon noch ne IPv4 adresse..


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Juni 2014)

Kann man den WAN Port des Asus auf DHCP stellen? Dafür muss der DHCP Server im UPC Modem aber an sein damit es funktioniert. Dann den Asus im UPC Modem als DMZ eintragen, damit alle Ports nach dort weitergeschaltet werden. Im Asus kann man dann ganz normal die Ports öffnen, die man braucht.


----------



## Zeix (24. Juni 2014)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt aber den DHCP im UPC-Modem Ausschalte (obwohl der DHCP server im Asus läuft), bekomm ich keine Internetverbindung?
> Ausser dem DHCP Server muss ich ja auf dem Ubee teil nichtsmehr umstellen um es einfach so als Modem zu missbrauchen?
> 
> Mfg


 
Du kannst ihn nicht einfach als Modem missbrauchen indem du den DHCP ausschaltest. Ein Router ist nun mal ein Router und er trennt Netze. Ohne Bridge Modus kommst um Doppel-NAT nicht herum. Du hast Netzwerk 1 zwischen den 2 Routern, und Netzwerk 2 hinter dem Asus. Deaktivierst du DHCP im UPC Router, erhälst du im Netzwerk 1, in deinem Fall nur der Asus, keine IP Adressen mehr, somit auch keine Kommunikation zwischen den Routern. 
Beispiel für mögliche Einstellung:
UPC Router LAN IP 10.0.0.1, DHCP aktiviert, DHCP Pool 10.0.0.10.
AC66U WAN IP vom DHCP beziehen, LAN IP 192.168.1.1, DHCP aktiviert. Als WAN IP müsstest du dann 10.0.0.1x bekommen.
Damit sollte erstmal IPv4 Verbindung ins Internet funktionieren. Diese Einstellungen gelten nur für den IPv4 Part und haben absolut keinen Einfluss auf IPv6.

Der DHCP den man am GUI vom UPC Router aktivieren kann, ist rein DHCPv4, zumindest bei meinem TC7200. Ob auch ein DHCPv6 automatisch im Hintergrund rennt, weiß ich nicht, ist für IPv6 aber auch nicht notwendig. IP Adressen für IPv6 werden in der Regel nicht fix vergeben, sondern generiert aus dem Präfix. UPC vergibt Subnetze mit Präfixlänge /57, du hast also 2^71 mögliche IPv6 Adressen zur Verfügung. Dein Präfix siehst du, wenn du dich am UPC Router einloggst. Dort wird vermutl. irgendwo 2a02:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx::/57 stehen d.h. du kannst alles zw. 2a02:xxxx:xxxx:xx00:0000:0000:0000:0000 bis 2a02:xxxx:xxxx:xx7f:ffff:ffff:ffff:ffff beliebig vergeben. Wenn du den ASUS auf IPv6 Native stellst, holt er sich den Präfix und generiert aus seiner MAC Adresse die restlichen Stellen. Du kannst aber auch manuell irgendeine Adresse vergeben, solange der Präfix gleich bleibt, ist alles möglich. Im GUI vom Asus sieht man die IPv6 WAN IP nicht, wenn man sich aber über telnet/ssh darauf einloggt, sieht man mit ifconfig, dass er sehr wohl eine hat.

Hier fängt aber nun das eigentliche Problem an. Der Asus hat eine IPv6 Adresse und kann auch IPv6 Adressen im Internet anpingen, aber die Clients die am Asus hängen kommen über IPv6 nicht raus. Die Clients kommen bis zum Asus, und der Asus hat vollen Internetzugriff, aber aus irgendeinem Grund routet er die Clients nicht weiter. Routing tables, Firewall, alles schon gecheckt. Hab aber ein AC68U, könnte ja sein, dass es bei dir klappt.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kann man den WAN Port des Asus auf DHCP stellen? Dafür muss der DHCP Server im UPC Modem aber an sein damit es funktioniert. Dann den Asus im UPC Modem als DMZ eintragen, damit alle Ports nach dort weitergeschaltet werden. Im Asus kann man dann ganz normal die Ports öffnen, die man braucht.


 
UPC stellt IPv4 nur noch als DS-Lite zur Verfügung. Portweiterleitungen sind sinnlos. Wer von außen auf seine Geräte zugreifen will, muss es über IPv6 machen. Deswegen ist die Aufregung in verschiedensten Foren ja so groß, genau wie in Deutschland bei Unitymedia, KabelBW, oder Cablecom in der Schweiz...gehören alle zum selben Konzern.


----------



## Rurdo (24. Juni 2014)

Zeix schrieb:


> Du kannst ihn nicht einfach als Modem missbrauchen indem du den DHCP ausschaltest. Ein Router ist nun mal ein Router und er trennt Netze. Ohne Bridge Modus kommst um Doppel-NAT nicht herum. Du hast Netzwerk 1 zwischen den 2 Routern, und Netzwerk 2 hinter dem Asus. Deaktivierst du DHCP im UPC Router, erhälst du im Netzwerk 1, in deinem Fall nur der Asus, keine IP Adressen mehr, somit auch keine Kommunikation zwischen den Routern.
> Beispiel für mögliche Einstellung:
> UPC Router LAN IP 10.0.0.1, DHCP aktiviert, DHCP Pool 10.0.0.10.
> AC66U WAN IP vom DHCP beziehen, LAN IP 192.168.1.1, DHCP aktiviert. Als WAN IP müsstest du dann 10.0.0.1x bekommen.
> ...



Über IPv4 ins Internet ist ja absolut kein Problem! 
Wie du schon sagst, die Clients bekommen keinen IPv6 Zugang über den Asus (Übers UPC Ding aber schon). 
Ich kenn mich zwar etwas aus aber hab keine Ahnung was da blockieren könnte  
Welche FW Version hast du drauf? Hast du es schonmal mit ner alternativen FW probiert? 

PS: Wenn man genug druck macht und den UPC Mitarbeiter am Telefon lang genug zuquatscht geben sie nach und schalten dir IPv4 wieder frei. 
Ist aber auch nur Vorrübergehend bis sie mit der Umstellung fertig sind.. Bis dahin kann man sich aber schonmal auf IPv6 vorbereiten.


----------



## Zeix (25. Juni 2014)

Ich hab Asusmerlin, Tomato, DD-WRT alles schon probiert. Mittlerweile glaub ich nicht mehr, dass es am Asus liegt. Gestern hab ich mit tcpdump alle Interfaces angeschaut. Wenn ich vom PC nach draußen pinge, gehen die Anfragen am Router richtig über den WAN Port zum UPC Router, da kommt nur nichts zurück. Pings direkt vom Router aus über den selben Port werden aber beantwortet. Anscheinend blockiert der UPC Router also alle Anfragen, die nicht vom direkten Nachbarn kommen.

Auf IPv4 zurücksteigen will ich eh nicht, ich geh so oder so über VPN ins Internet und bei meinem Anbieter hab ich eine fixe IP mit Portweiterleitung. Ich will IPv6 einfach nur so zum Laufen bringen, denn früher oder später muss man sich damit beschäftigen. Wozu hat man denn am Modem ein /57 Subnetz, wenn man nur eine Handvoll Clients anhängen kann.


----------



## Rurdo (25. Juni 2014)

Also evtl von UPC selbst so eingestellt dass man einfach keine alternativen Endgeräte mehr ranhängen kann? (Ein Mitarbeiter am Telefon meinte nämlich in der Zukunft könnte es möglich sein, dass es nichtmehr möglich ist seine eigene Hardware anzuschließen. 
Ich denke die aktuellen Probleme werden nur während IPv4&IPv6 gleichzeitig laufen auftreten. Sobald UPC komplett auf DS/IPv6 umgestellt hat hoffe ich doch auf eine Besserung. Nur wann dass sein wird ist ein rätsel..


----------

